# Hydra Delay



## JamieJ (May 23, 2021)

Finished up my hydra build yesterday and it sounds great. I’ve only played it for a short period and it seems there are loads of delay sounds available in it that I need to explore. I got the FV-1 pre soldered. I also decided to live dangerously and not test it before I boxed it. Luckily I got away with it! 😊

I added a momentary feedback mod to the swell pot which isn’t working as planned at the moment so I need to investigate that. It’s got a 50k trimmer connected to lug three. I think I got this from a thread that @jjjimi84 posted.

Anyone else added momentary feedback to their hydra build??

I added a 100% dry mod to the mix pot which is based on @jubal81 previous build which is a great addition to fine tune the mix. It’s a bit tight for space so there is a sub miniature SPDT hidden underneath the input jack to be able to revert back to the normal design of the pedal. I also changed the mix pot to A10k.

I like the look of the original binson echorec design so went for a gold enclosure and green LED to mirror the magic eye of the original. The faceplate makes it look so good.

I also make a massive error on my last parts order as the 47u caps are massive and look stupid but I went with it anyway. I might change those in the future.

Any tips on any magic hydra settings??


----------



## jubal81 (May 23, 2021)

Really nice work. Gold box and green LED really make it pop, too.

I run it with just the 3 switch on. It's the only delay on my board and those mix mods really made it work for me.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 23, 2021)

The Build looks great, including the big caps!

I like the mods, too.


----------



## Barry (May 23, 2021)

Looks class on that gold box, tidy build inside, and those phat caps look phine!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (May 23, 2021)

Really nice work!


----------



## JamieJ (May 24, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Really nice work. Gold box and green LED really make it pop, too.
> 
> I run it with just the 3 switch on. It's the only delay on my board and those mix mods really made it work for me.


Thanks. Yeah, if I build one again, I won’t bother with the switch and just have pin 3 clipped all the time. Thanks for sharing the idea for this mod.


----------



## JamieJ (May 24, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> The Build looks great, including the big caps!
> 
> I like the mods, too.





Barry said:


> Looks class on that gold box, tidy build inside, and those phat caps look phine!





Pauleo1214 said:


> Really nice work!


Thanks all 😀


----------



## caiofilipini (May 24, 2021)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 11, 2021)

I managed to play a bit this morning with my amp at decent volume and my full board. I was playing around with some delay settings and found something that sounded pretty good to me.

All 4 heads of the hydra are on with the speed knob 95-100% CW to give a snap back type delay. Repeats are 100%CCW and use the mix knob to taste. It gives the hydra almost a doubling delay type of sound.

I then ran that into a longer delay (carbon copy) with a short amount of repeats and it sounded pretty awesome.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 11, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> View attachment 18459I managed to play a bit this morning with my amp at decent volume and my full board. I was playing around with some delay settings and found something that sounded pretty good to me.
> 
> All 4 heads of the hydra are on with the speed knob 95-100% CW to give a snap back type delay. Repeats are 100%CCW and use the mix knob to taste. It gives the hydra almost a doubling delay type of sound.
> 
> I then ran that into a longer delay (carbon copy) with a short amount of repeats and it sounded pretty awesome.



What color is that enclosure?


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 11, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> What color is that enclosure?


This is a gold from a local hardware store that I sprayed myself.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 11, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> This is a gold from a local hardware store that I sprayed myself.



Nice. I can’t find a color Tayda that seems suitable. The Pantone swatch looks the part but the finished color seems too yellow.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 11, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Nice. I can’t find a color Tayda that seems suitable. The Pantone swatch looks the part but the finished color seems too yellow.


Yeah, they don’t have any gold powder coat. I’ve tried suggesting it a few times, but I’m guessing they’re either not interested or not able to get a gold powder that will be suitable


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 11, 2021)

I might have to settle for the Pantone Yellow they have.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 11, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I might have to settle for the Pantone Yellow they have.


If you go with a faceplate, maybe this can work:




__





						Enclosure 125B-Antique Gold :: 125B Size :: Diecast - coloured :: Enclosures Boxes :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
					





					www.banzaimusic.com


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 11, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I might have to settle for the Pantone Yellow they have.


Looks great in yellow with the faceplate


----------



## fig (Nov 11, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Yeah, they don’t have any gold powder coat. I’ve tried suggesting it a few times, but I’m guessing they’re either not interested or not able to get a gold powder that will be suitable


Tayda has no lack of input from the the braintrust found at this site. Hugo: _Look! 20 more emails from PedalPCB people and it's not lunchtime! _🤣


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 11, 2021)

fig said:


> Tayda has no lack of input from the the braintrust found at this site. Hugo: _Look! 20 more emails from PedalPCB people and it's not lunchtime! _🤣


100%
I just put in two different requests yesterday alone— 1590BS enclosures, and a grey version of the sand black powdercoat


----------



## fig (Nov 11, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I managed to play a bit this morning with my amp at decent volume and my full board. I was playing around with some delay settings and found something that sounded pretty good to me.
> 
> All 4 heads of the hydra are on with the speed knob 95-100% CW to give a snap back type delay. Repeats are 100%CCW and use the mix knob to taste. It gives the hydra almost a doubling delay type of sound.
> 
> I then ran that into a longer delay (carbon copy) with a short amount of repeats and it sounded pretty awesome.


Perfect _timing_ sir! I always love to run the first audio test with someone's suggested settings. Which of the mods would you likely do again or suggest if asked by some random old dude on the interweb?


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 11, 2021)

Head combos 1,2 & 4 / 1, 3 & 4 are some of my favourites as well.

 I wouldn’t bother with the momentary feedback FS if i built it again. I would keep the mix pot mod where you clip pin three. I wouldn’t put it on a switch - I would just clip it.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Nov 11, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> View attachment 18459I managed to play a bit this morning with my amp at decent volume and my full board. I was playing around with some delay settings and found something that sounded pretty good to me.
> 
> All 4 heads of the hydra are on with the speed knob 95-100% CW to give a snap back type delay. Repeats are 100%CCW and use the mix knob to taste. It gives the hydra almost a doubling delay type of sound.
> 
> I then ran that into a longer delay (carbon copy) with a short amount of repeats and it sounded pretty awesome.


I've been stacking delays a lot recently too.  You can get some awesome melodies and rhythms going.  I've also been experimenting with stacking reverbs after watching this Paul Davids video


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 11, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Looks great in yellow with the faceplate



You’re right! That does look great. And Corel Draw has the Pantone color swatches preloaded so I can match the text in my graphics. 

I’m foregoing the faceplate on the Hydra for some Echorec graphics.


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 11, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I’m foregoing the faceplate on the Hydra for some Echorec graphics.


Im looking forward to seeing those! I love the Binson echorec look. 

If you are going for the OG look I’d just get a can of spray paint in the exact gold you want. I know I have been spoilt by tayda powdercoats recently but sometimes it can be worth the faff of DIY spray painting.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 12, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Im looking forward to seeing those! I love the Binson echorec look.
> 
> If you are going for the OG look I’d just get a can of spray paint in the exact gold you want. I know I have been spoilt by tayda powdercoats recently but sometimes it can be worth the faff of DIY spray painting.






I used the Pantone 109-C color swatch for the lettering and graphics


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 12, 2021)

Very nice, I like that a lot!


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 12, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Very nice, I like that a lot!



I'm not entirely happy with the controls and switching text but this is still a rough draft.


----------



## jimilee (Nov 12, 2021)

Very much looking forward to a replenish of fv-chips, so many builds.


----------



## squarewavesurfer (Jun 28, 2022)

Would a 100% wet signal mod be possible by clipping lug 1 of the mix pot?  I think this would allow full dry and wet signals at CCW, and as you turn the mix pot to full CW, you would decrease the dry signal to the point of only the wet signal.  If this is possible you could use a DP3T ON-ON-ON switch with 100% dry - Stock - 100% wet.   This would be nice for the times you want to cut out the dry signal completely.


----------

